# Little Gem Disease?Leaves turning brown



## treez4me (Apr 13, 2010)

Hoping to find answer to help my Little Gem Southern Magnolia. Tree is 5 years old, in south, Tennessee, no problems, but about 3 to 4 weeks ago I noticed some leaves turning brown, since it was spring I thought it was dropping old leaves to get ready for new. But now most of leaves are brown and very dry. Most leaves are uniform in color like ones you would find on ground but they are on branches. Leaves are curling up. Have had plenty of rain in the past several months. I have scratched various branches they are green. Any ideas of what might be going on? Thanks in advance.


----------

